
Don't quit social media - tomek_zemla
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/03/jobs/dont-quit-social-media-put-it-to-work-for-your-career-instead.html
======
webwanderings
This guy's job - and his company - depends on you being on "social media", but
not on Internet? What an irony!

